# Electric smoker - Ceramic bricks?



## herkysprings (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anybody tried this on their bottom rack to help in the winter to retain heat and also even out the heat?

http://www.amazon.com/CERAMIC-GRILL-...7737282&sr=8-6

I'm thinking of something like that on my bottom rack. Maybe even keeping them on a rack, and heating them in the oven, and transfering to the smoker when they get to temp.

I know in my Bradley the back is always hotter, and its almost 20-30 degress off the outside. Any thoughts / concerns?


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

I would stick with some red bricks wrapped in aluminum foil...


----------



## igolf2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fire brick is fairly cheap and holds heat better - got mine at Tractor Supply


----------



## ronp (Nov 9, 2009)

I use a 12x12 floor tile in my MES on the right side and it does a good job to spread the temps evenly.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

I would not pay that for ceramic blocks, fire brick or regular brick wrapped in foil or a ceramic floor tile like Ron uses would be lots cheaper...  A 12x12 ceramic floor tile would only cost a couple dollars...


----------



## herkysprings (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok cool. I just didnt know if there were health concerns, like materials or coatings to worry about.

I'd like something flat to see if I could re-use the bottom rack, but if not, bricks will do!

Thanks all!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2009)

Well this is a real interesting thread. Now don't know about this regular old bricks wrapped in foil deal. Only time I have mixed bricks with fire it sorta blow up like a jumping jack. I will vote for fire bricks..or maybe them tiles the fella was recommending. Never expurimented any with that kinda stuff. At any rate it would be nice to know if we could narrow down the instruction manuel to where it could be applicable to other little electric pits of similar design? Such as do the ceramic tile go under the chips or the water etc? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 11, 2009)

i have and no thanks !!


i found them at Lowes and tried them
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but did not like the way the temp was going "hard to keep steady" ..........i use the lava rock and the temp stays steady
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...just my thoughts, i think the ceramic is too thin, if it was thicker i think it would be better, but the lava rock seems to "soak" up the heat and keep it longer.

one thing i have found out, keep the lava rock dry " no moisture" i left a bag out in the drizzle, when i used it the rocks exploded when they got hot !! i guess the rocks also "soak" up the water and make for a really big bang


----------

